# Bow Grip Accessory?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Has anyone here used a bow grip accessory? I just ordered one for $10 after watching a review on YouTube, and the guy says that it's helped him stabilize his thumb and pinky, which are my biggest issues. Does anyone used these and if so has it helped you at all?


----------



## Enthalpy

Do you have a professor? I can't imagine learning a first bowed instrument without a professor.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Enthalpy said:


> Do you have a professor? I can't imagine learning a first bowed instrument without a professor.


I've actually been playing for 10 years, I'm just trying to refine my mechanics some more. I'm in my last semester of college and have had an instructor during my time in college.


----------



## Ellis Thompson

On my carbon fibre bow, an extra piece of leather (or similar) added to the very end (beneath the little finger) has proved to be a useful way to get around the lost grip compared to a traditional wooden bow.


----------

